# Honda EU2x00i and voltage drop



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

The Harbor Freight 9500 thread had a post about this but it deserves its own thread.

I own a Honda EU*2200*i so I'm curious if this voltage drop problem follows the new models. Can anyone test theirs? If so, I may end up selling my Honda for a Chinese one instead! This is very bad behavior. I'm curious if this follows the bigger Honda models too.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

well bad testing ...
way overloaded!
poor meter setup for bench mark testing..
he needed the fluke power quality meter...
pricey unit but for bench mark testing you have to have it!


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

iowagold said:


> poor meter setup for bench mark testing.. *he needed the fluke power quality meter...*pricey unit but for bench mark testing you have to have it!


So... The generator was not under volting. The meter was?


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Just to let anyone know who has one of these things..........

*"Honda has recalled 345,000 inverter generators because they pose a burn hazard to consumers. Honda portable generator models EB2200i, EU2200i, EU2200i Companion, and EU2200i Camo can short-circuit around salt water, causing them to smoke and potentially catch fire, according to a notice from the Consumer Product Safety Commission. 

A number of these same generators were recalled last year for gasoline leaks, as we first reported below on March 22, 2019."*


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

billt said:


> Just to let anyone know


Yeah, that was last year's recall. If the owner registered the generator with Honda, they would have received the notice.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

the recall was a fuel clamp.


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

Robh said:


> I own a Honda EU*2200*i so I'm curious if this voltage drop problem follows the new models. Can anyone test theirs? If so, *I may end up selling my Honda for a Chinese one instead!*


If you do you might want to look at this Generac model. It looks like a really nice unit at one third the price of the Honda. And it includes a lot more features and accessories.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

At the moment I'm still waiting for more information. I don't overload my generator so it doesn't truly affect me, but I am more aware of it now.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

stick with the real deal honda...


----------



## mtucker (May 9, 2021)

billt said:


> So... The generator was not under volting. The meter was?


 Seems unlikely that the meter was "under volting". His power cord was very short and it looked to be made of large gauge wire. Ideally he would measure the voltage using another meter (V meter) on the other 120VAC outlet on the Honda. That would eliminate his cord and meter as the problem. 
At 12.6A, his output V only dropped to 123V. Yet at 17.7A his output V dropped to 87.7V. If the V drop was due to resistance, he would have seen a substantial drop at 12.6A too. It does look like the Honda is limiting output V to keep the power level around 1600W-1700W.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

iowagold said:


> stick with the real deal honda...


This whole thread is about questioning that statement.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup
been there tested some of the others...
not impressed....
they just do not have it down yet on the other brands....


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Robh said:


> This whole thread is about questioning that statement.


The thread is flawed. Who in their right mind would think that a cheaper 2000ish watt inverter gen with a small 79cc engine would compare or possibly surpass the Honda’s in power production.

Honda dominates the segment for good reason. Clone options offer added bells and whistles, lower cost, inflated ratings, but fall short in the area that matters. Producing electricity…

A refreshing offering from Generac is a suitcase inverter unit with a 149cc engine. But Generac reliability for nearly the same cost of a eu2200… great.…


----------



## billt (Dec 11, 2020)

drmerdp said:


> The thread is flawed. *Who in their right mind would think that a cheaper 2000ish watt inverter gen with a small 79cc engine would compare or possibly surpass the Honda’s in power production.*
> 
> Honda dominates the segment for good reason. Clone options offer added bells and whistles, lower cost, inflated ratings, but fall short in the area that matters. Producing electricity…
> 
> A refreshing offering from Generac is a suitcase inverter unit with a 149cc engine. But Generac reliability for nearly the same cost of a eu2200… great.…


Anyone who watched the video would. Simply because it showed the only way the Honda could keep up with it's advertised capability was to do so with a major voltage drop...... Something that people who buy inverter generators are paying extra money, desperately trying to avoid. 

The "inflated rating" in this case, was owned by Honda. The only question that remains, is was this an isolated incident with a bum Honda. Or something that is commonplace across the board with this particular unit.... Like hard starting.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Similar to clinical testing done by drug companies: In reviewing the results ask first WHO FUNDED THE STUDY AND WHAT DO THEY STAND TO GAIN OUT OF THE "RESULTS"? Where did the money come from to do this vid? In all of these YouTube vids there is always an attempt to convince the viewers that the comparison is done simply because the creator wondered about it and had the spare time to do the vid, that it is strictly "pure research", but more often than not, there is a vested interest behind the scenes. That the challenge was issued to a Honda speaks volumes to me. I know I am preaching to the choir here.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

billt said:


> Anyone who watched the video would. Simply because it showed the only way the Honda could keep up with it's advertised capability was to do so with a major voltage drop...... Something that people who buy inverter generators are paying extra money, desperately trying to avoid.
> 
> The "inflated rating" in this case, was owned by Honda. The only question that remains, is was this an isolated incident with a bum Honda. Or something that is commonplace across the board with this particular unit.... Like hard starting.


Ive done my own load testing on my eu2000 and 2200 and eu1000. It did not suffer the same voltage drop issues. I also don’t like his meter. He did not benchmark his wattage readings on grid power to confirm the meter is even remotely correct. It should have went into overload, if it was overloaded not sure what happened there. There very well could be a a fault with the generator. But that doesn’t represent the functionality of a fully functional unit. 

And where is the predator 2000s load test footage?

Heres the advertised performance curve. Things differ when adding inductive loads, but for resistive loads, my results were as advertised.


----------

